# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Gnration BPMN en API

## JamesP

Bonjour,

Mon besoin est simple, je souhaite crer des diagrammes BPMN 2.0 depuis une API java (mode back-office).

J'ai test Activiti et finalement j'ai bifurqu sur Camunda.

Aujourd'hui je n'arrive pas  gnrer la partie graphgique "bpmnDI" de faon automatique de faon  avoir un rendu visuel (autolayout).

J'ai test en ajoutant moi mme quelques coordonnes, et ensuite gnrer un rendu image SVG ou PNG, encore une fois bloqu. Les librairies ne le permettent pas ou alors ne le grent pas compltement.
On trouve des solution Javascript, que j'ai essay d'appeler depuis JAVA, mais cela ncssite un client et les objets Window et Document, non disponible dans les ScriptEngine JAVA ...

Tout est envisageable tant que je reste en JAVA et du ct BackOffice.

Avez-vous une ide de solution svp ?

Merci d'avance  vous.

----------

